# sudden change in behaviour



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

I rescue two malts mother and son and both oldies(17 and 10)

they were doing fine and she still but his behaviour has changed completely he used to follow me around everywhere and ask for lap all the time ect but no more he has turned into a vile litlle beast now and is not interested in laps or follow me around ect

his change came after he got back from the vets
they both had an operation to have their teeth removed so thankfully he has no left otherwise I would have been hurt he goes for my face and do northing but groans when Im around most of the time now

Im at loss for he was so sweet and loving and now this

is it possible that he has caught some disease while there? at the vets 

if anyone has any idea what is going on please be so kind as to let me know
this change is very sad indeed and is disturbing as I never know ehn he is going to attack


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Have you contacted the vet and explain to him about the change? 
Maybe he is in pain and the only way for him to express his pain is by aggression.

Please keep us updated on his situation.

Good luck!


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

you were right

I took him back to the vets today he was given a jab of pain killer that will last him a week and anti biotics and he was so different alreaday asking for lap again even went out as things are nearly back to normal
asking for lap and being his sweet self but still in some pain as I supose any of us would if we had 3 teeth out all at once










all is well now

I hope









thanks everyone

paula bonnie and benji

photo to follow soon


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm glad he is doing better....


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I admire you for adopting these 2 and im happy they will have a great home. Im happy he is doing better unfortunatley tehy can't express themselves so maybe he was trying to but im glad its better now!


----------

